# Using UltraViolet LED's



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am completely fascinated with all of the possibilities LEDS have to offer to the haunter for select lighting of props and small areas. I have a couple of props that have reflective paint and would benefit from a small directed UV source, however I really don't want to try and use a large UV source, particularly since none that I can find are outdoor rated. I have been checking out UV LED's on the web, and while expensive, scare the c*** out of me with all of the warnings of potential eye damage. Anybody know why a UV LED is more danderous than a regular UV light, and how they can be used safely? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The way to use them safely, is to ensure that no one can get between the LED and the prop or scene that it's illuminating. For example, place it behind one headstone to illuminate another.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

What Vlad said and check these out www.minispotlight.com


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Patch Master. These spotlights are great! Exactly what I was looking for and I could never build them at their prices. Thanks for posting this link. However, all of their spotlights are on backorder right now.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

jim6918 said:


> Patch Master. These spotlights are great! Exactly what I was looking for and I could never build them at their prices. Thanks for posting this link. However, all of their spotlights are on backorder right now.


Where are you getting your LEDs then? Sounds like you should try buying LEDs in bulk from eBay as I can build a spotlight with 4+ LEDs in it with housings made from PVC pipe for less than $2 per unit.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the reason they have all those warnings is because the UV output of those little buggers is pretty intense, as well as far up the UV spectrum. They have to be cautious of those who are used to the average visible-light emitting LED, who think that because the visible portion of the the UV LEDs is so dim, they can stare at them for a good long time without any concern. 

Just like you'd be cautious with an argon discharge UV lamp or a mercury vapor UV lamp, you want to be cautious with these. Don't stare at them when they're on. Other than that, they're pretty innocuous.

They do glow pretty nice and make glow-in-the-dark stuff light up real well without much visible purple-ness. I have a bunch of them myself and have been trying to decide whether they would be useful outside in the form of a localized spot.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't purchased LED's off Ebay; to be honest never really consedered it although I do use Ebay quite a lot. Using Radio Shack parts, the last couple of 2 light LED's sets I made cost me about $8.00, more for certain colors. Then if you add in the number of times I burn myself (or the dining room table) with the soldering iron it turns out better for me to buy them pre-made. Maybe when I have time during the blizzard, I will look into making some spotlights as you suggest.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

jim6918 said:


> Haven't purchased LED's off Ebay; to be honest never really consedered it although I do use Ebay quite a lot. Using Radio Shack parts, the last couple of 2 light LED's sets I made cost me about $8.00, more for certain colors. Then if you add in the number of times I burn myself (or the dining room table) with the soldering iron it turns out better for me to buy them pre-made. Maybe when I have time during the blizzard, I will look into making some spotlights as you suggest.


Radio shack LEDs aren't nearly as bright as the ones coming out of Hong Kong nowadays. On ebay, look for a seller called besthongkong. They have bulk LEDs on sale in their store that have light output from one LED that's comparable to NUMEROUS Rat Shack LEDs.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

here are a couple of sources I've found to be reputable for LEDs:

http://www.theledlight.com/ultraviolet.html

https://www.ledreps.com/store/products/brite-led/Default.htm

And a good source for general technical info on LEDs in general:

http://home.att.net/~ledmuseum/


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

If I can make them - anyone can. Believe me...

: ^)


----------

